# Liquor License For Serving Homebrew



## Filby (14/10/12)

So got my wedding coming up in early December and have put together a portable temprite twin beer font setup specifically for the day and intend to serve homebrew to the guests. The wedding and reception are to be held at a friendly winery and the manager had some concerns for me having homebrew and if it falls under a particular license. Given that I'm not charging for the beer does anyone have any solid info on whats the go legally?

Cheers

Fil


----------



## doon (14/10/12)

Wouldn't it just be a gift???? I am giving away homebrew at my wedding and reception didn't care so not sure?


----------



## Yob (14/10/12)

AFAIK they must pour it themselves.. if you arent serving them then no biggie.. dunno about the winery though, I suspect there is something to stop them allowing it..


----------



## mxd (14/10/12)

we, Melbourne brewers, do a dinner and provide our kegs I'm not too sure if there is anything we had to do.

A friend went to a wedding in Canberra and they had homebrew, so it's either not an issue or not worth the worry for the venue.


----------



## np1962 (14/10/12)

I would say you will need to have a Limited License
Can apply online, cheap enough and covers supply of alcohol on 'regulated premises'


----------



## Phoney (14/10/12)

The Local Taphouse dont seem to have an issue with inviting brewers in to share their homebrew in their premises.


----------



## Filby (14/10/12)

Cheers for the info! Looks like I need that limited license that Nige linked to. 

Fil


----------



## kelbygreen (14/10/12)

the local taphouse would also have a license to serve and sell beer I am sure. 

Being at a winery they would only have there wine license that would no doubt be alot cheaper then selling beer as we all know they are subsidized and get taxed bugger all (not sure why).

I could be totally wrong never looked at a liquor license or needed one so its best to do what they ask as its there arse on the line to and if you dont have it they wont let you put it on.

Edit: or you could do what I done and have a wedding in the back yard  We bought a few kegs as I didnt brew then.


----------



## yum beer (15/10/12)

Surely it falls into the 'BYO' category if your not selling it.
No different to supply cartons for your guest.
If the establishment have a licence allowing BYO then I cant see how there could be a problem.
Home brew only becomes an issue when you get into 'commercial' issues. eg selling to people.


----------



## NewtownClown (15/10/12)

Filby said:


> Cheers for the info! Looks like I need that limited license that Nige linked to.
> 
> Fil



WHY?

"Holding a private function at home or on private property:

If a person wants to hold a function where liquor will be consumed by guests attending a private function at their home or private property, in most cases a limited licence would not be required.
However, there are circumstances when a person would be required to obtain a licence for private functions being held at a home or on a home property. These include:

When liquor is being provided by a licensed caterer/ catering business
Where there is a cover charge for the liquor being provided"


----------



## mckenry (15/10/12)

I am the holder of a Limited Licence on behalf of a sporting club. I go through this all the time.

If you're supplying the beer, free, you do not need any licence.

Even at the winery, you wont need it, because you're supplying it. If the winery was supplying the beer, STILL free, as they are a licenced business, then yes it comes under their liquor licence.

This is how we can rent our sports premises to private people that consume alcohol. They supply it, free, no licence required.

EDIT - BIG disclaimer - I just noticed you're in S.A. All my advice is for NSW - Sorry, not sure WRT S.A.


----------



## Feldon (15/10/12)

The OP is from Adelaide, so it all depends on what the relevant Act and regulations are in South Australia. 

Suggest the OP call the Office of the Liquor and Gambling Commissioner in SA on 13 1882 or email an inquiry to [email protected] 

The web site is http://www.olgc.sa.gov.au/default.asp?page...amp;menu=liquor 

Couldn't find any mention of homebrew beer on the web site.


----------



## np1962 (15/10/12)

Feldon said:


> The OP is from Adelaide, so it all depends on what the relevant Act and regulations are in South Australia.
> 
> Suggest the OP call the Office of the Liquor and Gambling Commissioner in SA on 13 1882 or email an inquiry to [email protected]
> 
> ...


Exactly. 
This is SA, the nanny state..
As a former licensee of a sporting club I can tell you that when we hired out the premises and alcohol was provide by the renter then a Limited License was required.
No difference whether the beer is commercial or homebrew, it is still alcohol and a winery is prescribed premises.


----------



## pcmfisher (15/10/12)

Feldon said:


> The OP is from Adelaide, so it all depends on what the relevant Act and regulations are in South Australia.
> 
> Suggest the OP call the Office of the Liquor and Gambling Commissioner in SA on 13 1882 or email an inquiry to [email protected]
> 
> ...



Just don't expect any more of an answer than - "You will have to read the Liquor Trades Act"


----------



## /// (15/10/12)

Alcohol supply is regulated not only by the means of sale, but supply.

SA, like other States, has Responsible Service Laws and you can do a course.

http://www.tafesa.edu.au/xml/course/sc/sc_T760755073.aspx

You can still be held responsible and legally (in NSW, VIC and QLD - i have an RSA for each of those States) for the supply of alcohol, not just the sale. Only an issue if there is an issue. So you may not need a license, but if someone gets pissed and ends up in hospital (in NSW, QLD, VIC) they will be looking for the source and may legally prosecute.

So, most catering companies, and any venue where booze is sold (again, in NSW, QLD, VIC) will have RSA certified staff, and if these practices are followed (such as refusing service to an intoxicated guest and not supplying to minors), then this adds a layer of coverage which will cover folks under the Liquor Acts. 

Make sense?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (30/9/14)

Fellas

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I couldn't find any thing concise on point. 

Just got back from a 5 course beer degustation dinner and a few fellow home brewers were postulating the possibility of having a club brew as the 6th beer for the night without remuneration etc for the punters to sample. 

Can anyone point me to anything which permits or restricts this in NSW? 

One of the professional brewers who hosts the evening did not see any issue with it but I would like to have something a little more concrete before approaching the venue owner. 

Cheers


----------

